# warning to east central florida boaters 2/23/08



## costefishnt (Dec 11, 2006)

there will be a new gray skinny water boat with a fat guy grinnin ear to ear buzzing all the local skinny water haunts tomorrow. be sure to throw heavy items at said offender!

ALSO: do not go to JB's for lunch tomorrow as well. Said offender's head will occupy entire patio.

congrats fatty mcfaterson!

oh, and this will be the absolute best looking boat on the water tomorrow, cause mine will be in the garage


----------



## JRH (Mar 18, 2007)

*Re: warning to east central florida boaters 2/23/0*

Grats Wes. Glad to hear "one more week" finally came to a conclusion after a month.


----------



## rcmay (Dec 12, 2006)

*Re: warning to east central florida boaters 2/23/0*



> there will be a new gray skinny water boat with a fat guy grinnin ear to ear buzzing all the local skinny water haunts tomorrow. be sure to throw heavy items at said offender!
> 
> ALSO: do not go to JB's for lunch tomorrow as well. Said offender's head will occupy entire patio.
> 
> ...


did your onboard kegerator call it quits? 

his noggin is already pretty big, he gonna look like a lifesize bobblehead if it gets any bigger.


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2008)

*Re: warning to east central florida boaters 2/23/0*



> oh, and this will be the absolute best looking boat on the water tomorrow, cause mine will be in the garage


Both of you one one boat?


----------



## orlgheenoer (Dec 10, 2006)

*Re: warning to east central florida boaters 2/23/0*

LOL, I saw him grinnin in the cHill


----------



## The_Volfish (Jan 22, 2008)

*Re: warning to east central florida boaters 2/23/0*

Great looking Skiff!

Lots of great ideas incorporated into it. 

Hull Numero Uno !


----------



## fatalbert43 (Dec 13, 2006)

*Re: warning to east central florida boaters 2/23/0*

Might want to extend the warning to the folks in south florida this weekend!


----------

